# Bug???



## Hemi82 (May 23, 2007)

Hey new to the forum here and everything looks good. I am in law enforcemnt and I have been looking into getting a back up gun that I may also carry comfortabley off duty. I dont like anything below 9mm and I'm not a fan of the glock. The choices I have come up with our below please indicate which you would buy and if anyone out there know how these conceal let me know. Also if anyone can give a few suggestions that our good weapons and are compareable to what I have listed. 

H&K P2000SK
Kimber Ultra Carry with night sights
Para Ordinance Covert Slim Hawg


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

I'd take a Glock 26 9mm over any of those :watching:


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm leaning towards the H&K in this poll. Second choice would be the Kimber Ultra Carry.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm going to vote for the HK myself.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

I haven't been paying attention to all the newest gee whiz super blasters..I haven't heard of any of these, let alone shot one..so I can't vote :smt023


----------



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

Snubbie in 9mm, 38spl, 357mag or even 44mag make very nice bugs. As for semi-auto pistols and if you like polymer style frames, I like TAURUS PT145 45cal., PT745 45cal., PT111 9mm and even though I don't have a use for 40S&W there is the PT140.

Also I think XD and Glock make nice smaller framed polymer pistols for use as a BUG. I just prefer the Taurus pistols... rayer:

Out of your POLL, I'd go H&K (Kimbers are over rated)


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I would carry a mini version of your primary carry so that the mag is interchangable.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*carry*

i would take a sig 40 cal 229 over all of them they carry great


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

None of them. But then again, I'm not buying it and it's not for me. I think _that_ should answer your question.


----------



## Rivers (Mar 1, 2007)

You've picked three good handguns. Personally, it's HK.

I have a P2000SK .40 with night sights and LEM trigger for carry. I started with a fullsize UPS .45. The big difference is that the SK's LEM trigger does not have a manual safety lever. To fire, it requires a full pull of the trigger, with quick reset for followup shots. No way to forget to take the safety off. The LEM was designed for Euro police specs.

In .40, the SK has a nasty bark (surprisingly loud at the range!), proven bite and is very manageable. Good concealability and stellar reputation. I learned a long time ago that names (reputations) get built for a reason, and that is usually the result of doing things right for a really long time.

Use the USPc or P2000 mags, either 9 or .40, for gaining a 10th magazine .40 round in the P2000SK. Add the X-Grip spacer to fill the cosmetic gap between the longer mag and the short SK grip.


----------



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> I would carry a mini version of your primary carry so that the mag is interchangable.


I've always believed that you should not carry a smaller caliber for your BUG then you use for a Duty weapon, unless some special circumstance required it. Interchangeable mags are a plus (Taurus 24/7 45cal mags work in a PT145), but not really that big of a deal, short of a possible military/combat type situation. Most LE departments rarely require this anymore either, the odds of needing to share a mag with a fellow LEO is so extremely rare and taking into account that most LEO carry 2 to 4 high-cap mags plus the one in their weapon.


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

Your really compounding the issue, by thinking BUG / Off Duty carry, to me it is two separate issues.

BUG- Equals last ditch effort to save your butt, and or a pass off to another to save his/hers and or your butt, this means the firearm should be the easiest and simple to use manual of arms wise, caliber is your choice. Single action autos IMO don't cut the mustard for this. REVOLVERS, and smaller DAO autos are the best choice here.

When I was in uniform I carried 3 firearms each and every day, will not bore you with what I had to start but the last couple of years it was a 226/ P9/ ppk, replaced by Kel-Tec 32 replaced by a Pm9.

Now as a Off Duty carry piece SA's are nice I would lean toward a Commander size in at least 38 super


----------



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

Dave James said:


> Your really compounding the issue, by thinking BUG / Off Duty carry, to me it is two separate issues.


Nice point, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Hemi82 (May 23, 2007)

Rivers said:


> You've picked three good handguns. Personally, it's HK.
> 
> I have a P2000SK .40 with night sights and LEM trigger for carry. I started with a fullsize UPS .45. The big difference is that the SK's LEM trigger does not have a manual safety lever. To fire, it requires a full pull of the trigger, with quick reset for followup shots. No way to forget to take the safety off. The LEM was designed for Euro police specs.
> 
> ...


I totally agree but I cannot convince the wife that I need two more firearms. Her father says that I need a back up so I am using this as a way to buy another gun. This pistol is gonna be primarily as an off duty cause I think that is what I need more right now. Also I will be using this as a back up when needed. I am leaning more toward the H&K right now cause I think it is better for using as both but I realy like those small 1911's.


----------

